#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  "بائعتا هوى" تسقطان تهمة الاعتداء عن "ابن شقيق" القذافي!

## رويتر

أسقطت فتاتان الاثنين تهم تتعلق بالاعتداء ضد من وصفته وسائل الإعلام بأنه "ابن شقيق" الزعيم الليبي معمر القذافي، وفقاً لما ذكره الجهاز القضائي البريطاني.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال CNN

----------


## zarzor73

القذافى كلب وابن كلب

----------

